# Lionel 2353 wiring diagram



## tfret (Dec 23, 2008)

I've seen a link to exploded parts and wiring diagrams before, but now I can't find it. Can someone show me the link again? Also, I couldn't get the pdf to print before. What's up with that? THANKS


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Here's the link to 2353 info at the Olsen's site. Click on individual images to view as pdf.

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/2353p.htm

Olsen's blocks their pdf's from printing.

TJ


----------



## tfret (Dec 23, 2008)

Yep, that's the site. Lots of good literature, but you can't print anything. I even saved the pdf's to my desktop, and still can't print them. What's the deal? I'd love to print all this stuff out, not just for my refference, but to store with my train for the next guy.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

There was a recent suggestion for a cheat/work-around on printing. Read here:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=45350&postcount=4

TJ


----------

